# Broken kitchen tap not covered by warranty!!



## Jamsieboy

Bought a new Adria Motorhome last July
This week the kitchen tap broke - adjustable spout clean off
Guess what - not covered by warranty!
How can that be eh!
Considered as "attrition" and it appears According to my dealer that Adria have rejected 3 such claims.
So read the fine print on what is and what is not covered by warranty.
Fifty quid for tap and forty five for labour.
An unhappy camper


----------



## Twm-Twp

Same thing happened to us on our 6-month old Augusta - Lee and Turner, Bridgend replaced it and I wasn't charged a penny. I didn't even ask if it was covered under warranty.


----------



## MrsW

Only lasted a year? Not fit for purpose! Offer the dealer a trip to the lawyers and see how they like that. You're quarrelling with the dealer not Adria - that'ss who you bought it fron!


----------



## bigcats30

I thought something like this can still be claimed for.........you are still protected by law (no matter what the dealer says) in that the tap is designed and expected to last for more than a year so therefore they must still replace it.....I remember numurous court cases where things have gone out of warranty yet they were successful in their claim because of the above?

Especially as (and obviously I don't know) the tap is probably only used when you go away (which may be once a month).

A warranty is not and cannot be above/below the law.......you can argue that a tap is expected to last more than a year (and proof of that is the vast amount that do)..

I think your dealer is playing you.


----------



## rogerblack

Suggest you write to the dealer using one of the versions of letters for goods over six months here:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/theoneshow/consumer/2009/07/03/sale_of_goods_act_letter_downl.html


----------



## camallison

That's not the response I am used to from Adria - I think your dealer is puling a fast one on you. Push him and quote the above posts too.

Colin


----------



## Jamsieboy

Thanks for your replies
I have emailed Adria to ask them to clarify the position
If the dealer is at it this will flush it out
Cheers


----------



## eddievanbitz

As the thread is "broken tap" Why would a warranty cover something that has been "broken"

Just a thought

Eddie


----------



## Jamsieboy

Broken in that the lever arm broke off!
We did not break it
The arm simply broke off - faulty manufacture or design in my book
Cheers


----------



## eddievanbitz

Jamsieboy said:


> Broken in that the lever arm broke off!
> We did not break it
> The arm simply broke off - faulty manufacture or design in my book
> Cheers


Fair enough then!

Eddie


----------



## bigcats30

Oh and the law clearly states that THEY have to prove you were negligent.


----------



## eddievanbitz

bigcats30 said:


> Oh and the law clearly states that THEY have to prove you were negligent.


Not after six months, and I read it as bought last July meaning 2011

Could be wrong though :lol:

Eddie


----------



## bigcats30

eddievanbitz said:


> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the law clearly states that THEY have to prove you were negligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Not after six months, and I read it as bought last July meaning 2011
> 
> Could be wrong though :lol:
> 
> Eddie
Click to expand...

yes last July......but a tap SHOULD be expected to not fall after just a year (especially one in a motorhome that isn't used daily) so therefore it should be claimable.....the law for once is quite strongly on the side of the buyer.


----------



## eddievanbitz

bigcats30 said:


> eddievanbitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigcats30 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and the law clearly states that THEY have to prove you were negligent.
> 
> 
> 
> Not after six months, and I read it as bought last July meaning 2011
> 
> Could be wrong though :lol:
> 
> Eddie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yes last July......but a tap SHOULD be expected to not fall after just a year (especially one in a motorhome that isn't used daily) so therefore it should be claimable.....the law for once is quite strongly on the side of the buyer.
Click to expand...

Oh I agree, it is just that within six months the consumer doesn't have to prove anything, it is assumed that the fault was there. After six months things are slightly different.

The trouble with forums is that we all assume things. We don't know that the OP isn't living in his/her van in which case the situation is different again. ( I am not referring to Jamsieboy in any of this BTW :wink: )

Equally lots of people buy their vans through their business's and then it becomes a Business to Business (B2) transaction and the sale of goods act doesn't apply.

I think that it is better on a forum to say I bought such and such from Company "A" and they have refused to help me with this. If you think this is unreasonable don't do business with this company.

That way if the poster is lying he can easily be sued by company "A" for damages and losses, so given this we can, hopefully be sure that the information is full, fair and accurate and we can decide if we want to do business with Company "A" given their "apparent poor after sales service.

Company "A" of course could then post and say, OK on reflection we have made a mistake, or we took the matter up with the manufacturer and we will happily change your "table" FOC as customer satisfaction is of prime importance to us at Company "A" :wink:


----------



## greygit

Our van (bought in January) is at the moment at the dealers having 10 faults put right ……I hope. 8O 
If your dealer is acting a little on the shady side perhaps you should name him/her? 

Gary


----------



## Jamsieboy

An update 
Adria have emailed me to say that "breakages are not covered by warranty".
Needless to say I have replied to that saying the tap lever broke off we did not break it! I have copied my email to there UK MD.
I am still in discussions with the dealer but will name later if all does not get resolved satisfactorily.
Heaven help us if it was a major defect and not a broken kitchen tap!!


----------



## Brightsider

Just a thought, but perhaps you should be using the expression 'faulty' rather than broken in your comms with the dealer/Adria. It clearly indicates that you did not 'break' it but that the item was not fit for purpose. 

If I were you, I wouldn't get involved in protracted communications on this one. Go back to the dealer (it's already been pointed out that the dealer is responsible for this and not Adria) with the letter suggested in the BBC link and you should find that you get a swift response. Once they realise that you know your rights and are prepared to follow through, I suspect they will back down pretty swiftly and put the situation right. 

Getting embroiled in discussions are just going to delay things and muddy the water. The message should be clear from you - to the dealer - sort it or 'court it' - and do it quickly. :wink:


----------



## peribro

As others have said - forget corresponding with Adria, your dispute is with the dealer. It will help your case no end if you can somehow provide evidence of faulty design or a manufacturing defect. Probably difficult to do but nearly as good would be corroborating evidence from other people that they have had similar failures. In the absence of such evidence, the onus is on you to prove that the tap didn't break due to misuse.


----------

